
Systemd broke my file manager - fungos
https://fungos.github.io/dolphin-deep-dive/
======
tssva
"Manjaro delivered a systemd upgrade without enforcing a minimal kernel
version."

Systemd didn't break his file manager. Manjaro maintainers broke his file
manager.

